# Glass shop in South Florida



## aquabum (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm looking for glass shop that can cut 3/4" (19mm) glass into 1.5" wide strips so I can do my internal bracing on my tank. Most shops won't cut this thin or work with small quantities. I'm willing to drive from Homestead to West Palm Beach. 

Thanks!


----------



## redman88 (Jan 6, 2009)

have you tried a place that does picture framing or makes custom windows?


----------



## doug105 (Oct 28, 2005)

Cutting glass that thick is a big deal especially in strips that thin.

You'll probably have to order them precut from your glass supplier.

Here is a video showing 1.5 inch thick glass being cut with a water jet.

Check it out.....






DougN


----------



## belladee (Mar 18, 2009)

give Davie glass a call 

Davie Glass & Mirrorwww.davieglass.com

8214 Griffin Rd
Davie, FL 33328-3715
(954) 680-6800
Get directions


----------



## aquabum (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for all the recomendations. I'm going to go with 2 stacked 3/8" pieces. This will also cure faster if I do it one layer at a time.


----------

